# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Egg Whites Before Bed??

## ChuckLee

I'm planning my cutting diet and thinking of eating egg whites + a whole egg for bedtime, as my pro+fat meal. If they are slow-digestion proteins it should be fine...

What do you dieters think?

CL

----------


## AandF6969

Great meal. I love egg whites before bed. Actually cooked egg whites are one of the most bioavailable proteins there are.

----------


## ChuckLee

> Great meal. I love egg whites before bed. Actually cooked egg whites are one of the most bioavailable proteins there are.


Thanks bro.
Glad to hear this from a great user like you.

CL

----------


## AandF6969

Dude put a little bit of mushrooms, green peppers, red onion in there and sautee it up in a dash of olive oil before you dump the eggs in... put some black pepper on it as its cooking... OMG you will have a boner for like 8 hours

----------


## ChuckLee

:LOL: 
Nice to hear, but I'll have to sleep after, so I'd stay simpler, just eggs and pepper.
Thanks again bro.

CL

----------


## goose

Egg Whites are natures number one source of protein because they provide the only form of protein which is absorbed instantly by your body (i.e. 100% Bio-Available) & it is also 100% natural protein,they are great,but not when you sleep for 10 hours,you want a protein that will travel that distance and egg whites does not do this.If you are looking for a slowly digested protein (i.e. pre-bedtime) then we would recommend Micellar Casein,great source of slow absorbing protein.

----------


## ChuckLee

> Egg Whites are natures number one source of protein because they provide the only form of protein which is absorbed instantly by your body (i.e. 100% Bio-Available) & it is also 100% natural protein,they are great,but not when you sleep for 10 hours,you want a protein that will travel that distance and egg whites does not do this.If you are looking for a slowly digested protein (i.e. pre-bedtime) then we would recommend Micellar Casein,great source of slow absorbing protein.


I wish I could sleep all that time!
Usually they're 7 hours, and unfortunately it's hard to find casein in my country

----------


## FallenWyvern

> I wish I could sleep all that time!
> Usually they're 7 hours, and unfortunately it's hard to find casein in my country


Do you have cottage cheese?

----------


## Posideon

I would agree with that assessment. Eggwhites b4 bed are awesome. No whey protein.

----------


## FortKnox36

Maybe take some flax seed oil or almonds seperately while eating your egg whites..the fat content will slow the digestion. Other good pre-bedtime meals are london broil and salmon as well.

----------


## novastepp

I really wouldn't worry too much about the whole slow protein issue. egg whites are a fantastic choice IMO. plus the fat you get will do the slowing you need. personally, i'd eat peanut butter too  :Big Grin:  but then again i'm addicted to it.

----------


## ChuckLee

Thanks bros, lots of useful infos

CL

----------


## Ajc330

hmm if cutting wouldn't you want to limit meals prior to bedtime? i try to eat atleast 2 hours before i go to bed

----------


## Ajc330

i understand you don't want any muscle loss while fasting but isn't the priority in cutting to shed fat?

----------


## novastepp

> i understand you don't want any muscle loss while fasting but isn't the priority in cutting to shed fat?


yeah, and why would eating before bed be a problem? you want to conserve muscle, and food is going to do that. eating before bed is absolutely necessary.

----------


## Polska

> yeah, and why would eating before bed be a problem? you want to conserve muscle, and food is going to do that. eating before bed is absolutely necessary.


Doesnt eating before bed inhibit natural GH release during sleep? Or does that only apply if you consume carbs?

----------


## AandF6969

> hmm if cutting wouldn't you want to limit meals prior to bedtime? i try to eat atleast 2 hours before i go to bed


Muscle maintenance is priority #1 for me when cutting, since muscle is the key to a fast metabolism = easier fat loss.

----------


## High-roller

> I wish I could sleep all that time!
> Usually they're 7 hours, and unfortunately it's hard to find casein in my country



I like egg whites before bed, But I just got some Casein today

----------


## helium3

put me down for some of those egg whites. ive been snackin on cottage cheese for months but theres alot of sodium in it.

----------


## ChuckLee

> Do you have cottage cheese?


nope fvk

----------


## ChuckLee

> Doesnt eating before bed inhibit natural GH release during sleep? Or does that only apply if you consume carbs?


Bump on this. Wanna hear someone's opinion

----------


## novastepp

> Doesnt eating before bed inhibit natural GH release during sleep? Or does that only apply if you consume carbs?


it isn't an issue. i would rather halt cortisol release and inhibit any potential muscle loss during a fast. and GH is releases in cycles during sleep, a majority of it being closer to the end of your sleep cycles. it shouldn't matter much.

----------

